# TTS and upgraded brake kit installation



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey guys,a quick one

Car is base 2.0TT (not quattro)
I have acquired from a friend's TTS his stock wheels which are 9,0 x 19 ET 52 5x112

My current brake setup is 340x30mm Clubsport S Front Brake Discs

question is this:
Will I need spacers?
How long should they be?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

They should be fine without spacers - the TTS brakes (well, the calipers) are a lot bigger than the stock TT brakes. The disc size is (I think) the same at 340mm for both but the fronts of your calipers protude less than the TTS ones do.

You may want to add spacers for looks, from checking on the website willtheyfit.com, 20mm should take the outside face of the wheel up to the same level as my aftermarket wheels (20x9.5 ET38) - I wouldn't go any larger than that, it might push the wheels too far out.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

they should fit, since TTS brake calipers are almost the same in terms of size of the ClubSport ones.
of course, a static check would confirm the feasibility


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

20mm sounds lot. Most people are fitting 10mm or 15mm spacers for wheel arch filling looks.

And of course it goes without saying you'll need correspondingly longer wheel bolts for any spacers of more than a couple of mm.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you.yes I know about the bigger bolts. I believe OEM bolts are 25MM?

I thought that it's better for the car's handling not to use spacers or big spacers if you can avoid them.

The guy who sold me the brakes told me that I might need spacers of 5 MM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

personally, I don't like spacers… if you wish more clearence/better aesthetic would be better to play with off-set


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> personally, I don't like spacers… if you wish more clearence/better aesthetic would be better to play with off-set


I have to see the end result in respect to the aesthetic point you and the other guy have made.My primary concern was based solely on the fitment aspect,and I had the same thought with you.Since it's TTS wheel and almost the same calliper and disc I should be ok without spacers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just try, and check


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

chelspeed said:


> 20mm sounds lot. Most people are fitting 10mm or 15mm spacers for wheel arch filling looks.
> 
> And of course it goes without saying you'll need correspondingly longer wheel bolts for any spacers of more than a couple of mm.


Hi mate, I only worked out 20mm from checking against my aftermarket wheels (BBS - TUV approved and 100% the correct fitment) and working out the position of the front face of the wheel in comparison to the wheel specs thanasis posted. With the difference in offset and the 1/2" narrower wheel, using a 20mm spacer would bring the fronts of the wheels to the same point. I should have perhaps made it a bit more obvious that 20mm is the largest I'd go, not the optimum.

To reinforce that, the first wheels I ordered didn't clear the TTRS brakes (despite being the exact same specs as the one's I ended up with) and the place I got them from suggested a spacer - which I flatly refused as it would have looked daft.

Image for reference...


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

For any future user of the forum reading through the post,the wheels fitted perfectly without the need of spacers

Thx everyone for the Feedback

Photo with them fitted











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

